# Tomato Powder



## letscook

While searching Ideas what to do with green tomatoes that looks like I will be having, I came across videos of making tomato powder. It interest me so I broke out my dehydrator and did some tomatoes, first batch came out great so did another and I have a pint size jar of it. The smell of it is great, very strong tomato scent. 

They say to use it as an extra tomato flavor when you don't want to add more tomatoes, added seasoning to bump up the flavor of a dish, etc. I made some stuff peppers and the stuffing did taste a little bland, so I added 1 tbl of the powder  to the mixture and holy cow what a difference.

I also looked up on line and you can order it, but its a nice way to use up tomatoes.  

I been doing a lot of dehydrating past couple of weeks,  a lot of herbs, did some onions, celery and a mixture of hot peppers to make a hot pepper powder. 


Safety note: If you grind hot peppers,, best to do outside or in a well ventilated area.  The powder is strong.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cool. I made dehydrated tomato skins for the first time this summer. After roasting tomatoes for puréeing for the freezer, I dehydrated the skins and put it in a jar. I haven't done much with it yet. Using it in stuffed peppers is a good idea.


----------

